# Storing Candy Boards



## Pondview Farm (Jan 15, 2013)

With the temps in the 50's here in Maine yesterday, I planned to install a candy board in my TBH. But, upon opening the hive, I discovered that sometime after I had winterized it (around Thanksgiving), the bees had absconded. There was just a small handful of dead bees in the hive. So now I have the candy board that I made, and am not sure how to store it for later use. I will be putting a new package of bees in the TBH in April, and plan to use it then. Any suggestions?


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

If it will fit in a large ziplock bag store it that way. If not wrap it in plastic wrap then in foil then freeze it. Should remain fine.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome PF!


----------

